# Out of Africa



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

do you like african cichlids?here is a cool video clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVVKQDIkkks&NR=1

as you watch it pay close attention to them feeding.
most people that keep mbuna make the mistake of keeping their tanks too clean.or should i say algae free.they construct cute cave structures and put in plants.
when i used to keep and breed africans;all of my set ups were done to most benefit the fish.more work at times;but worth the effort.but unfortunately i would wager that i did everything wrong..
i used 40 gallon long tanks.undergravel filters with dolomite substrate.all rockwork was tufa rock just piled up almost to the top of the tank.48" shoplight with daylight bulbs on for 12+ hours a day..grew a nice thick carpet of algae on the rocks.why grow algae you ask...because the are aufuchs feeders.in the wild there are all kinds of little critters that live in the algae that covers the rocks.most people feed their mbuna a diet high in meat type foods and very little algae.folks don't like algae for some reason.always trying to get rid of it.but algae is beneficial to all fish.

so,if you want a really cool african tank;pile up the rocks and let it grow,let it grow,let it grow.greenscape it with the good stuff.

ok..feel free to tell me how wrong i am....lol


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

cool video, John, thanks for posting


----------

